# PF Auto-loading blacklists from scripts



## IT_Architect (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm looking for ways to auto-loading blacklists from scripts.  I don't know Perl, but I do PHP, Java, C, shell scripting, and about every other language out there.  I will learn Perl if required.

1.  Is the script on the EmergingThreats thread pretty well hammered out?

2.  I can get a zip of countries and their IPs at IPDeny.  I see plenty of scripts out there to assemble the countrys' IPs and install them in Linux iptables.  What I need is one that will simply assemble the IPs of selected countries into a list I can use as a blacklist.

Thanks!

Edit: What I've learned here is everybody's script is the cats meow...for them.  You may be able to pick up an idea or two from their scripts, but it's a fraction of the work to write your own compared to modifying one written by someone else.


----------

